# overclocki ma amd......



## anilthomas26 (Sep 7, 2006)

in ma bios there is an option to overclock by 1% , 2% 5% etc......

shud i try it out ????

ma config is.:

asus k8n mobo
1gb ram
evga 6800gs 256mb
amd 64 bit 2800+


----------



## akshayt (Sep 7, 2006)

Do it manually.

I am not very sure about s754 but it should mostly be like.

1)Confirm whether the motherboard has PCI and AGP locks.

2)Use RAM dividers unless you have overclockable RAM, set RAM to maybe 333. Increase FSB in increments of 2-5MHz and boot into windows to check for stability. Run Super Pi 1M test. 

3)Repeat the process again and again until it refuses to boot. Then increase the v core by the smallest possible increment possible. Keep in mind the safe limits of this CPU at stock cooling and also keep a control over your temperatures. If they go to high, you will fry something.

4)Try with different mutlipliers.

read details at : www.amd64oc.blogspot.com


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 7, 2006)

i was not very sure bout doin it manually....tat is y i asked wether it wud be ok if i use the automated process available.....

its ther in my bios as i said.......


----------



## akshayt (Sep 7, 2006)

do it manually, read the blog and other s754 oc guides, that is a s939 guide but should build general concepts


----------

